# Pulled rear leg muscle



## Kira Zoe & Marie (Feb 27, 2011)

Bonjour, my ten year old, who has spondolysis, slipped on the floor and pulled a muscle (confirmed by vet). She is on Metacam but am hoping to give her more support. I take her for numerous mini walks, massager both rear legs. She has a difficult time walking or standing. The injury is 48 hours old. If anyone has gone through this and has suggestions for other ways I can help her get better, I would appreciate your views. Merci


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello and welcome... I'm not familiar with spondolysis, but my dog has pulled muscles. I find it usually bothers her for about 48 hours (she won't jump on beds, she avoids the stairs), and then I see improvement. My dog is on Deramaxx for arthritis, but I find it does not seem to have any effect on muscle strains. Did your vet give you an indication of how long your dog would be in pain? I think, like us, you just have to rest a pulled muscle in a dog. I might actually avoid any walks beyond letting go out to go to the bathroom. I'm sure she appreciates the massage!


----------



## Kira Zoe & Marie (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you. Back at the vet today and will develop a rehab plan.


----------

